# my puppy will NOT pee and poop outside! HELP!!!



## tuusarcusangela (Sep 14, 2009)

3 days ago i got a rescue puppy around 4 months old they told me. The lady who was fostering her said she was housebroken and only had a few accidents while at her house. (not sure now how many a "few" really is) Since she has been at our house she has only peed outside ONCE! I take her out first thing in the morning for 20 to 30 minutes and as soon as she comes inside and im not watching her she pees. sometimes poops. This happens every time she uses the bath room. i take her outside, bring her back in, a few minutes later im cleaning up her mess. I dont know what to do we've closed off everywhere she first went to the bathroom like our bedrooms but she just finds a new spot. Its not even the same spot ever its a different one. Other then her bathroom problem shes a good dog shes sweet and gets along great with our boxer. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

She's in a new home and just needs a refresher course on Housetraining 101. No unsupervised freedom in the house...crate/confine when you can't watch...praise and treat for going in the right potty area...don't let her finish going in the house/immediately hustle her outside to the potty area....clean-up all accidents with a good enzyme cleaner.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with TooneyDogs...refresher course...


----------



## Caribgirl (Sep 14, 2009)

I never knew how difficult housetraining was until I got a puppy. Good luck.


----------



## tuusarcusangela (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks you guys today she used the bathroom a couple times outside and only once inside! its kinda sad how excited i am about it lol


----------



## baileybear (Sep 15, 2009)

When I got my puppy I spent the whole next day with her. We sat in the back yard for a long time until she had to relieve her self then she got a treat. We went in for about a half hour then back out side we went. By the second day she was totally potty trained until we started slacking off with taking her out. So in you situation I suggest picking a day you can spend with your puppy and grabbing a book and going out side. And make sure to bring lots of water for your puppy. This will give her the idea of where to go to the bathroom.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

baileybear said:


> When I got my puppy I spent the whole next day with her. We sat in the back yard for a long time until she had to relieve her self then she got a treat. We went in for about a half hour then back out side we went. By the second day she was totally potty trained until we started slacking off with taking her out. So in you situation I suggest picking a day you can spend with your puppy and grabbing a book and going out side. And make sure to bring lots of water for your puppy. This will give her the idea of where to go to the bathroom.


Yup the best thing I know of is to just take them out and wait it out. Then reward.

Though I toss in a word when they go, and repeat it every time they do, so eventually you can tell them you want them to go


----------

